# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  A ishte Eva e perdale ne shpirt?

## adidu

Sipas shkrimeve fetare Eva dhe Adami ishin njerezit e pare qe zoti krijoi ne toke. Madje se pari krijoi mashkullin Adam dhe me pas nga brinja e tij krijoi femren Eva. Puna e pare qe beri Eva ndaj Adamit pasi u krijua ishte mashtrimi. Adami e adhuronte sepse nuk do te ishte me i vetmuar ne kopshtet e Edenit, si edhe bukuria e saj e tronditi fizikisht dhe shpirterisht. Ndersa Eva as qe nuk u pyet nga zoti nese e donte Adamin per burre apo jo dhe ndoshta kjo e detyroi ta mashtroje. Te jete kjo, apo zoti qellimisht e krijoi Even nje mashtruese te perkryer dhe mashkullin nje budalla qe duhej te mashtrohej prej saj. Ta akuzosh Even per te perdale fizikisht eshte e veshtire ta thuash se nuk kishte me ke mashkull ta tradhetonte, por shpirterisht e tradhetoi. Pra a eshte Eva nje e perdale ne shpirt?

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Nuk e di të saktë këtë. Eva ishte e dyta dhe jo e para.Gjithmonë sipas shkrimeve të shenjta,"zoti" krijoi dy qënie njerëzore.Adamin dhe Magdalenën, të cilët ishin me të drejta të barabarta.Mbas bashkëjetesës, Adami nuk donte që të kishte të njëjtat të drejta dhe u grind me gruan, e cila u largua nga ai dhe u kthye në "Djall" kundër ish burrit të saj.Ajo ishte që i dha edhe mollën Evës.Adami kur mbeti vetëm i kërkoi ndihmë zotit i cili i tha se do ta ndihmonte edhe këtë herë,për të fundit.Ai i mori një brinjë nga Adami dhe krijoi Evën,të cilën ja dha për grua dhe që kishte arsye edhe ti nënështrohej burrit.Kjo është historia,sa e çuditëshme,aq dhe bindëse,për ta ngrënë ata që su'ngopen me gënjeshtra!*

Për korrektësi,paçim.

----------

